# LED diffusing



## Tombigbee (Sep 22, 2016)

Strictly an amateur newb here, but in need of help for a project.

What is the best way, or best material, to diffuse a single bright LED? I am attempting to diffuse in a manner where I will have a visible area of about 4 X 6 inches of uniform light with little or no hot spots. I am envisioning a housing similar to that on the end of a flashlight with the reflector and lens, but I need only an area of flat, uniform light visible as described. The LED's I have currently are what I would call bare....mounted on a tiny piece of circuit board with no lens or globe of any type. Changing to a different design LED is an option if it would help.

Thanks for any and all help or advice.


----------

